# Seiko 5 Date Any Advice



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi new to the forum (and watches) - can anyone advise me on a seiko movement ? 4219 I cant find any info about it to date it, it looks about late 70s early 80s.

Attempt at uploading pic . . . .



















Might not be to everyones taste but after researching watches (I have not had one for 20 years) I decided to buy older 'interesting' ones then I could have a few, rather than one expensive/new one . . .

EDIT - If anyone knows how to make the images appear that would be great.

EDIT - Learned how !


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

take a look here for starters?

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33736


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

sparrow441 said:


> take a look here for starters?
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33736


Ive tried them but the links are dead unfortunately.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

nevets10 said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > take a look here for starters?
> ...


Hi

strange puppy the 4219, it's looks like a ladies caliber adapted to fit a larger gents case, here's a link to the technical guide for that caliber.

http://www.watchuseek.com/seikocitizen/SeikoTechnicalManuals/4219A.pdf

as far as the date of manufacture goes I'd say 1974 judging by the style and serial number.

here's a piccy of the movement.










wookie


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

1974 - same age as me ! Thankyou, not sure about wearing a ladies watch though !!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

nevets10 said:


> 1974 - same age as me ! Thankyou, not sure about wearing a ladies watch though !!


Hi

smaller ladies calibers were used in a few seiko gents watches, most times when space inside was at a premium or the case shape was a bit out of the norm,

yours looks more like seiko developed it a bit further and came up with a new gents caliber based on a smaller ladies caliber, yours is definatly a gents watch though and it's a lot like gents RADO watches from the same period,

wookie


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

But a lot cheaper than a RADO !

I love the japanese take on the style and there seems to be quite of that kind of style/era to collect, im just trying (trying !) to concentrate on non circular 5 autos from the 70s/80s at the moment, have three so far but lots more to go I think.


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

I got the watch delivered today - bit disappointed as it is actually a ladies watch ! way too small for gents item.

Good that the seller offers no quibble money back.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

nevets10 said:


> I got the watch delivered today - bit disappointed as it is actually a ladies watch ! way too small for gents item.
> 
> Good that the seller offers no quibble money back.


Hi, a ladies? I'm a bit puzzled by that. it should be a gents with that number. it should measure about 33mm, which is small by todays standards but is right for a 70's dress watch, here's a piccy of one from the same series which measures about 33mm and is deffo a gents, I think you may have a touch of big watch syndrome and I should know as I have it in spades, I just can't abid the look of a sub 37mm watch on my wrist although I will make an exeption for vintage digitals :smoke:

wookie


----------



## Batty (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a 4219 5320 after the number there is AO in a box.

Can't find anything on the web about it, any ideas?


----------

